# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) ســـؤال؟ سوريا

## majdarrab

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو المساعدة في حل مشكلة اكس بود فابلت روسي او صيني جامد عند صورة الاندرويد ولا يدخل في وضع الفورمات عبر الازرار

----------

